# Bacon!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 24, 2018)

Hey all, had a belly in the freezer that needed something done with.  Trimmed it up a bit & tried some pork belly burnt ends.  Sorry I have no pics of them, but they turned out incredible!    If you've never had pork belly burnt ends, ya have to give em a try! 

So for the bacon part, used a simple dry brine... using the bacon calculator most of us on here use, measured out the cure #1, kosher salt & sugar needed.  Thank you Martin for sharing that with us all! 

Then added the cure #1, kosher salt & sugar mixture to a garlic, onion & CBP mixture.  Mixed it all up, put in a vac bag & sealed up.  This ended up being in the mixture for double the time I had planned due to some family issues!  So, took it out the other day & rinsed it off. 

It's now in the beer/curing fridge til probably Sunday to dry out a bit before cold smoking!  Sorry for the lack of pics, some I was going to post were accidentally deleted!  But, here it is just before going into the fridge the other day!


----------



## dcecil (May 24, 2018)

Lookin good, can’t wait to see finished product


----------



## crazymoon (May 24, 2018)

Justin, I'm in !


----------



## pc farmer (May 24, 2018)

That's going be good I bet.


----------



## bdskelly (May 24, 2018)

Busy busy busy.... nice post. Let see the cure! Like b


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 24, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Lookin good, can’t wait to see finished product



Thanks Doug!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 24, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, I'm in !



Thanks CM, I'll post the cold smoke results!


----------



## myownidaho (May 24, 2018)

Looks like a nice belly! In for the ride.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 24, 2018)

Thats a nice meaty belly.  Should make dome real good bacon.
I'm in Justin.
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 25, 2018)

c farmer said:


> That's going be good I bet.



Thanks Adam, I hope so!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 25, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Busy busy busy.... nice post. Let see the cure! Like b



Thanks B, if I get to smoke it Sunday... let it rest a few days after the smoke, thinkin some BLT's maybe Wednesday night!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2018)

Nice Start Justin!!

Wake me when it's sliced!!:D

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 3, 2018)

Well, this was just drying in the fridge for a little over a week due to life things happening.  So this morning got the belly out, fired up the Amazen tray with pecan dust to cold smoke for I'm thinkin 6-8 hours. 







Sliced the edge off to get a little extra smoke on it, wife requested it for some beans!  Also done a fry test, wow is this stuff good!  Being my first belly bacon, the difference in making your own is awesome!  







So, here it is after bout 2 hrs in the smoke!  







I'll post some pics when done.  Also, gotta give a shout out to 

 pc farmer
 for your help in answering some questions for me.  Appreciate it buddy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2018)

Looks Good at 2 hours, already!!:)
Be back for Finale!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

WOW I thought I missed another one.Got a good seat behind my Brother Bear
Richie


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 3, 2018)

I gotta do this, make my own bacon..Can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 3, 2018)

That's looking great already.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 3, 2018)

Eight hours in pecan, this is what we found!














In a few days... Going to slice half thin for some ABT's, then half a bit thicker for BLT's!  Have some fam & friends that wanna try it too!  We like to share, have actually gotten a few fam & friends into smoking by sharing stuff!  

Til the sliced shots, thanks for lookin all!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks awesome!  I’ve got 50lbs if belly curing in the fridge as we speak!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 4, 2018)

Damn fine looking belly there!


----------



## bassthumb32 (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm so scared to try this but I've got to.


----------

